# '07 Roubaix Expert - Weight & comfort vs '07 Giant TCR C1



## ssteed (Sep 19, 2006)

'07 Roubaix Expert with Ultegra componentry, 50x34 crank, & Ksyrium Elite wheels comes
to Australia 30/11/06. Retails for $4800 ( US $3600 ). What would it weigh - considering a 
German website quoted it as 8kg ( 17.63lb ) with Sram Rival instead of Ultegra.
I live in the hills so light weight is important to me. I have an 11kg alum triple, and often use
the 3rd lowest gear for some hills, so how would a compact crank 8.2 kg (with pedals)bike
go, considering what I currently use?

I saw a '07 Giant TCR C1, also with Ultegra & Ksyrium Elite, weighing 7.8kg ( 17.19lb ),
retail for $3595 ( US $2696 ),

Why such a difference in price between Roubaix Expert andthe Giant TCR C1 ?

Is the Expert frame that much more comfortable, or is it stiffer & more responsive?
Has anyone ridden both the '07 Expert & TCR C1 for a comparison, or even the '06 versions?

THANKS in advance.


----------



## philip4703 (Sep 7, 2006)

Thats a very big price difference for the Roubaix, not worth it in my opinion. Here in the US the prices of the two models are much more similar (i.e. Roubaix = $3100, TCR C1 = $3000), thus it looks like in Australia you're paying a huge premium for the '07 Roubaix.

I own an '06 Roubaix Expert and test rode the '06 Giant before buying it. I liked both bikes a lot but went with the Roubaix because at the time it was actually cheaper than the C1 and also had compact gearing which I wanted. The Giant felt more responsive (probably b/c of shorter wheelbase) but I found both frames to be quite stiff and comfortable. I would include the '06 Roubaix in your comparison if you can get it for similar cost to the Giant, otherwise consider getting the Giant and swapping the cranks for compact or triple at the store.


----------



## JimmyC (Feb 22, 2006)

We seem to pay a huge premium in Australaisa for Specialized gear. The Tarmac Comp retails at $2200US which equates to $3340NZD at todays exchange rate, yet the rrp in NZ is $4299!

I know I seem to be preaching a similar theme in most of my other posts... hate to sound like whinger but that's just crazy...


----------



## stickfigure (Oct 30, 2005)

From what you say, I think you'd be fine on a 50 x 34 -- especially if the cassette gives you an 11 x 25 range. I live in the Arkansas Ozarks and some of my hills put me into my easiest gear combination on my triple. Now I use a compact crankset and can still get up those hills -- though I am standing on the peddles to do so.

If you don't have to get in your easiest gear now, I think you'd be fine on the 50 x 34.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

stickfigure said:


> From what you say, I think you'd be fine on a 50 x 34 -- especially if the cassette gives you an 11 x 25 range. I live in the Arkansas Ozarks and some of my hills put me into my easiest gear combination on my triple. Now I use a compact crankset and can still get up those hills -- though I am standing on the peddles to do so.
> 
> If you don't have to get in your easiest gear now, I think you'd be fine on the 50 x 34.


I completley agree with stickfigure -- buy the compact.

As for the weight, SRAM Rival is more than 1/2lb lighter than Ultegra. Rival also has the same internals as Force so you get DA functionality with less than Ultegra pricing. Ohh, Rival only weighs something like 40 grams more than DA.


----------

